# flat rock?



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

hit the river again today. Cold and rainy with the water levels on the way up. I went 1 for 2 on steelies. Wouldn't you know I caught another skipper. Cant seem to hook into big fish!! Good luck guys.


----------



## jocko13 (Nov 17, 2004)

wickedcarpenter said:


> The old Bears Den kitty corner from the old State Police post is out of business and the new bait shop Jay's is towards the Dam side of the park behind the gas station.It's kind of hidden but you'll find it.
> Hope this helps ya.
> Brent.


No, the Jay's I'm talking about is on the other side of telegraph and across the bridge, near the used car lot. The other place has another name and is pretty good, too.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Yea we went to the Huron yesterday got out late, but we had fun anyways. the bait shop behind the citgo gas station is the Little Dipper. nice people, I also told him about the site he should be around soon.


----------

